# fish



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

talk to a comm man last night and he said the fish are all over the ocean.....spread out all over...he got some bunker and weakfish (like a box).....lets wait and see if the storm and wind makes it better or worse (can,t get much worse)..jerz out


----------

